# Mausbelegung Logitech Mx518



## Yorra (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo
ich wollte euch fragen, ich habe mir die Logitech Mx518 gekauft.
Hatte davor von Microsoft Intelli Mouse die insgesamt 5 Tasten hatte.
Ich spiele einen Heildruiden und nutze Healbot dazu.
Nun hat die Mx518 insgesamt 8 Tasten.

Mein Problem: Die ersten 5 Tasten (Links,Rechts,Mitte und die beiden Linken seiten Tasten) funzen einwandfrei.
Allerdings würde ich die anderen 3 Tasten auch gerne so haben, dass ich sie auch mit Heilzauber über mein Healbot nutzen könnte. Ich hab einiges versucht aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Linke Taste - Nachwachsen
Rechte Taste - Pflege
Mitteltaste (Scrollrad) - Verjüngung
Taste 4 - Blühendes Leben
Taste 5 - Wildwuchs

.... so war und ist meine Belegung. Ich kam damit immer gut klar...nur hat meine neue Maus eben mehr tasten und möchte diese nun auch nutzen.
Mit der Taste 6 würde ich gerne Rasche Heilung nutzen können im Healbot! Dies hatte ich vorher auf STRG+Taste 4. Da ich aber nicht damit zufrieden war würde ich dies zb. einfach auf eine der anderen Tasten setzten ohne "STRG" mitdrücken zu müssen.

 Hoffe ihr versteht wie ich es meine.... hab schon ne weile gegoogelt und auch einiges gefunden usw aber ich werde nicht schlau draus weil es nicht funzt...
ich hab gelesen ich soll diese Tasten mit Tasten auf der Tastatur binden aber dann aktiviert sich eben nur der Spell auf dieser Taste und im Healbot gehts einfach nicht....

Danke im vorraus!


Mfg


----------



## Yorra (28. Februar 2010)

push


----------



## Argonaut (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ist es bei der Maus auch möglich die Setpoint Software von Logitech zu nutzen?
Wenn ja, dann kannst du doch diese Tasten in der Software auf Betriebssystem Ebene vorbelegen und dan evtl. ingame nutzen.

Schau da mal nach.

Greetz


----------



## *Exxôn* (28. Februar 2010)

Erkennt Healbot diese Maustasten nicht? Also zeigt er sie im Menü nicht an?
Wenn ja fällt mir spontan nur ein die gewünschten Zauber auf irgendeine Taste auf der Tastatur zu legen und im Programm der Maus zu sagen dass Taste 6 die Taste des Zaubers betätigen soll.
Mit meiner G5 geht dass, obs mir deiner geht weiß ich nicht

Exxôn


----------



## Bergerdos (28. Februar 2010)

Könnte es sein, daß Healbot bzw. Blizzards Addon-Schnittstelle einfach nicht mehr als 5 Maustasten unterstützt ? 

Edit: Daß die Maustaste eine Funktion einer Taste auf der Tastatur ausführt wird nix bringen weil die Rasche Heilung dann auf das aktuelle Ziel gewirkt wird und nicht auf das Ziel über der die Maus im Healbot steht.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (28. Februar 2010)

WTF ist Healbot und was machst es?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (28. Februar 2010)

du könntest ein makro (natürlich vom treiber) auf die 3 tasten legen 

/cast Rasche Heilung (ohne eingabe verzögerung)


sollte in der theorie eigentlich klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (28. Februar 2010)

Healbot ist ein Raidframe-Addon bei dem man die Maustasten mit Zaubern belegen kann um den Zauber auf das Ziel zu wirken über dem gerade die Maus in dem Raidframe steht. Damit spart man sich das dauernde wechseln des Ziels.
Hauptsächlich auf Heilzauber ausgelegt.


----------



## Palimbula (28. Februar 2010)

Du kannst den zusätzlichen Mousetasten in der SetPoint-Software Tastaturkürzel zuweisen. Diese musst du dann wiederum mit Aktionen in WoW verbinden. Direkt aus WoW kann man nicht auf die zusätzlichen Tasten von Logitech zugreifen.


----------



## Zodttd (28. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel nen Healdudu und benutze die gleiche Maus mit Clique, die Tasten in der Mitte kann man nicht benutzen aber bei Clique kannst du die Tasten auchnoch mit Shift dazu belegen.


----------



## Mediana (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab auch ne MX518 & hab nur 5 Tasten. Weiß nicht wo du die anderen 3 findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (28. Februar 2010)

also ich habe auch die mx 518 (mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin) und spiele auch einen resto (moonkin)-druiden aber nutze zum heilen vuhdo.
 ich habe das gleiche problem. für meine heilsprüche die ich so benutze, hätte ich gerne eine taste mehr. 

aber die 3 kleinen tasten sind ja keine maustasten in dem sinne. 2 dienen nur zur verstellung der dpi der maus und der dritte knopf dient ja nur zum umschalten zwischen verschieden fenstern bei windows (fenster bei windows - klingt doof, ich weiß - aber naja...)

ich habe zur mx 518 maus auch die (alte) G15 tastatur. da habe ich mir ein mouseover-makro gebastelt, wo ich nur mit dem kleinen linken finger auf den G9-button raufdrücken muss, um rasche heilung zu wirken. funktioniert ganz gut soweit. das war vielleicht etwas zu weit weg vom thema.... ich wüsste nicht, dass man die eingangs von mir erwähnten tasten noch irgendwie anders nutzen könnte, als dafür wozu sie gedacht sind. berichtigt mich, falls ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Februar 2010)

ich benutze diese Maus ebenfalls und es ist von Logitech aus NICHT vorgesehen das diese 3 tasten anders genutzt werden als wie zur DPI verstellung und Fenster switchen ich habe bis jetzt keine möglichkeit gefunden dies zu ändern


----------



## Yorra (1. März 2010)

villain schrieb:


> also ich habe auch die mx 518 (mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin) und spiele auch einen resto (moonkin)-druiden aber nutze zum heilen vuhdo.
> ich habe das gleiche problem. für meine heilsprüche die ich so benutze, hätte ich gerne eine taste mehr.
> 
> aber die 3 kleinen tasten sind ja keine maustasten in dem sinne. 2 dienen nur zur verstellung der dpi der maus und der dritte knopf dient ja nur zum umschalten zwischen verschieden fenstern bei windows (fenster bei windows - klingt doof, ich weiß - aber naja...)
> ...





hm, komischerweise werden aber im Handel bei dieser Maus mit 8 tasten geworben. Schade eigentlich. Need ne 6te Taste dann wäre ich zufrieden mit der Maus hier :-/

Hab grad geschaut ...selbst auf der Verpackung steht " 8 Buttons" da denke ich doch ich kann diese 8 Buttons ALLE so konfigurieren wie ich es will/brauche.
Dann sollen die halt schreiben 5 frei belegbare und 3 "Knöpfe die ein Gamer nicht UNBEDINGT braucht" xD
Naja dann werde ich mir wohl doch ne neue Maus holen...und diese meiner Freundin geben....die spielt Holy Pala^^ da braucht sie nich sooo viele tasten :>



Für mich ist es eine Irreführende Werbemethode von Logit* die ich bestimmt nicht gutheisse und nicht weiter empfehlen kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. März 2010)

Selbiges Problem hatte ich mit meiner Speedlink Styx auch.
Die hat Tasten für die DPI Umstellung und eine wahnsinnig tolle Taste um Mehrfachklicks auszulösen.


----------



## Yorra (1. März 2010)

Mediana schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch ne MX518 & hab nur 5 Tasten. Weiß nicht wo du die anderen 3 findest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor dem Mausrad liegt eine Taste mit "+" und hinter dem mausrad 2 Tasten mit "-" und "Dokumentwechsel"


----------



## muehe (1. März 2010)

die wirst nicht nutzen können 

nimm einfach nen Modifier dazu wie Shift , Alt , Strg(Ctrl) 

willst du den Mausradklick belgen also Mouse3 oder die Scrollfunktion ?

Mouse3 hat schlechten Druckpunkt du kannst ja die Scrollfunktion auch mit 2 Sachen belegen einmal für hoch und einmal für runter

Setpoint kommt mir nich aufn Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mouse 1 und Mouse 2 ohne Modifier zu belegen kann teilweise auch zu Problemen führen weil du dann keinen mehr direkt auswählen kannst bzw. das Dropdown Menu nicht mehr auf bekommst


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. März 2010)

das ist bei healbot anders^^ da Funktionieren die Belegungen auf Mouse 1,2,soundso nur wenn man auf dem Namen im Raidframe klickt^^


----------

